# Praying for a Trl.



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*This year my Tournament Weigh Team is looking to purchase an enclosed cargo trl.....18-20ft x 8 ft. It will our Mobile Weigh Station. We have 4 sponsors now, thank God, and it wouldn't hurt to have 2 or 3 more. We know their is a trl. out there that will fit our needs. Your prayers will certainly be appreciated. *

*Each sponsor is contributing a certain monetary amount toward this purchase. The Lord has blessed us w/ the 4 we have now. Trl. will have their logos etc.on the sides, on our banners, fliers, news releases, and radio talk shows when permitted. We ( my team) have been in Tx City since 1999. We have faith we will get this trl. The power of prayer works, we need your help.*

*Thanx Ed "Coastal Bend Weigh Team"*


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Heavenly Father,

Praise to you for the faith demonstrated by Ed's Tournament Weigh Team. Please be with them in all their endeavors and continue to increase their faith and faithfulness to your word, the Bible.

Please be with them as they seek an enclosed trailer for their tournament work. You have a plan, keep their eyes watchful and alert for it. Lead them in your ways, and bring glory to your name.

In the name of Jesus my Savior I pray. Amen.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayers sent,hope it all works out.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

_Bless you and thanx.Ed_


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*Our Journey so far..............*

*My journey has led me to a Trl. Sales Co. in Alvin. We have decided on the style we want. We are blessed to have a few sponsors at this time. It is w/ your prayers and thoughts that has gotten us this far. We still need a few more sponsors to cover the cost of the down payment. Approx. $1500 more should cover it. We have $2K pledged so far. Thanx Mrs. B and Fender Bender for ur prayers. You know, many people out there think adults are about the only ones that fish. Over the last 8 yrs. we have seen many a smile on childrens faces. When they bring in their catch, it's such a blessing to be able to work w/ these children. As those youngsters reach the registration table, sign in, weigh their catch, initial the weigh sheets, pics took, this is what it's all about. The young and old, all ethnic groups, as well as the physically challenged....we treat them all w/ the respect and fairness they deserve. We hope all of you have a Blessed 2008. Come by and visit us.....fish or no fish.. and Thanx*
*If you are interested in becoming a sponsor, PM me and we'll discuss the details......or email me at [email protected] *


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Thank you so much for the update and that's a good report.

Heavenly Father,

Praise your name for leading the group to the trailer company in Alvin. I ask that you touch the hearts that you are planning to bring to them as new sponsors so that they can continue the work you've given them.

Let all glory be to Jesus. I pray in his name. Amen.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*Discrimination or Not ????*

*Hey Mrs. B!!! Ya know, I got on line after I got home the other day, looked up the "Chocolate Bayou Credit Union". I couldn't believe what I read. Policy states NO ONE can do business w/ that company UNLESS YOU LIVE IN BRAZORIA COUNTY!!! I haven't ever heard of such a thing. Sounds like "discrimination" to me!! Monday I will get some feedback from a couple of places w/ all the money. Until then......Ed *


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Ed,

God still has a plan for your group to get a trailer. Fit into his plan (obedience to the Bible), and he'll reveal it to you. :wink:

Think on this: If God pours out his blessings on us while we live in disobedience to him, we'd have no reason to obey him. It's when we obey him that we find inner joy and peace, and then he speaks to our heart in ways we can understand and follow.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

* So far so good Mrs.B. Hooked up w/ a company near Dallas. Good price Good trl. Cargo Craft 8.5x20ft. TA2 I am 61 y/o and this finance company up there said I need a co-signer!! I don't use credit cards to run up a bunch of bills, but my credit is good!!! Thats is whats holding us back at this time. We still have the Faith. We've gotton this far....God Bless*


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

My father-in-law ran into the same trouble some years ago. He never had credit cards, paid all his bills on time, saved all his money, built his own house so never had a mortgage payment. After he retired from Arco (Sinclair) with 40 years worked, he wanted to get a cell phone. They told him they couldn't sell him one or set up a mobile account for him because he had no CREDIT history. Eventually he put up a large cash deposit and they opened the cell account for him.

Best wishes for your group in getting the trailer that God has prepared for you.

Mrs. B


----------

